# Simple Two Can



## beer-bub (6/10/20)

Hey all,

Long time lurker. Over the last several years I've done the famous stout/dark ale two can for Christmas.

1 can of Stout
1 can of Dark Ale
1 box of BE2
1 box of Dextrose

I know I'm probably a bit of a heathen but it's always worked out well and others have liked it too.

Looking to change it up this year and running out of time to put it down. The caveat is it needs to be simple no extras, so limited to the Coopers range please. I like IPA's, strong beers, etc but not insanely bitter (hence the added BE2 above). I've been trawling the forums and the most interesting so far:



carniebrew said:


> World's easiest IPA....Toucan!
> 
> e.g. 2 cans of Coopers Sparkling Ale, 300gm dextrose into 23 litres = 53 IBU, 5.5% alc, FG 1011.



Open to suggestions. 

Cheers


----------



## Hangover68 (6/10/20)

Without any hop additions it wont be much of an IPA.


----------



## beer-bub (6/10/20)

Thought the extract cans were hopped? Unfortunately closest homebrew is much further than the 5k limit and AusPost has been an absolute nightmare lately.


----------



## YAPN (6/10/20)

This might help...https://www.bigw.com.au/product/brigalow-home-brew-finishing-hops-galaxy-12g/p/24315/


----------



## beer-bub (6/10/20)

Thanks, I get the impression those aren't worth the effort. Happy to be proven wrong though.


----------



## BrewLizard (9/10/20)

Those hops are ridiculously overpriced, especially for how room-temperature they are.

Just get some 50 gram packs from Triple J homebrew on eBay if you're after a small quantity (4x cheaper too, and fresh).


----------



## Cheap Drunk (5/3/21)

I'm doing the cheapest possible toucan atm and am wondering about hops too. It's one can of Homebrand lager and ale, with about 300g of sugar. I have some Saaz and was thinking I'd dry hop it but now I'm not sure it would work. And it might be a waste of hops too. Also OG was 1.044 and in two days it's down to 1.014. What's the best guess on FG?


----------



## YAPN (6/3/21)

Throw the Saaz in now. Best guess on FG would be somewhere between 1.014 and 1.000


----------



## Cheap Drunk (6/3/21)

YAPN said:


> Throw the Saaz in now. Best guess on FG would be somewhere between 1.014 and 1.000


I too am guessing below 1.014. Actually I think it's pretty much done at closer to 1.013 today and starting to clear. Saaz will go in.


----------

